# Wedding Dress Cottage - REVIST - March 2014



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2014)

*Mockingbirds Revist Special*

So after my massive long journey on Sunday, travelling for a good 3 an half hours I decided on route home being sick of the busy motorway, to check in here and do my revist I had planned on, Ive had this planned since the day I left here mid last year, just needed to be in this area again, as some of you know my camera broke and I was not perfectly happy with my photos from here the first time, so I decided to go back it was sunny and the long stroll was bliss, compared to the busy motorway.

Not much has changed, which im really glad about, just goes to show "fake" names do sometimes work, I would say only a handful of people have been here, an that is rather surprising but considering its so well hidden its understandable.
I may be wrong in saying work is being done here? I dont remember certain bits which have changed, but probably will have to go back through some old photos I have, spent a good couple of hours inside here making sure I captured what I wanted, after all it was a really relaxed explore and was rather satisfying the second time around compared to the first, let alone that I was in no rush to leave 

Anyway enough waffling I hope you enjoy the shots!




IMGP5529 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5537 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5540 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5532 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5535 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5545 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5554 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5562 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5551 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5557 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5603 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5546 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5558 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5563 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5552 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5578 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5567 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5570 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5583 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5550 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5611 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5607 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5617 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5615 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP5623 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Thanks alot for looking! Mockingbird!


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 17, 2014)

What a lovely looking place and your shots are spot on


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice to see it's still all intact!
Fab pics, really like this location 
Thanks..


----------



## krela (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 17, 2014)

This really was worth a revisit, thanks for posting.


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 17, 2014)

Wonderful looking building, great pics too.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 17, 2014)

great pics! good too see this place has suffered no damage etc, probably as you say, cos it's so far removed from anything.


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 17, 2014)

Great stuff Shane, i love the atmosphere you get in your shots keeping it natural..well done young chap!!


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2014)

Cheers everyone for the compliments and feedback, always appreciated glad you all like it as much as I do


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Mar 17, 2014)

What a quaint little house! Would make a lovely home if someone could take charge of it before it is too late. I would date it to the early 20th century, probably Edwardian judging by the style of the original upper windows in the gable and the mock timber work in the same gable. The interior has clearly been heavily modernised over the years, including replacement skirting boards (the originals would have been much higher, probably Taurus or Ogee in style). But this would restore to a marvelous family home. Really like the clock near the apex. Thanks so much for posting.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 17, 2014)

Pleased to see its still intact and you got some great shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Catmandoo (Mar 17, 2014)

Brilliant stuff!!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 17, 2014)

Paulytwotanks;283319 I would date it to the early 20th century said:


> Not so much a modernisation more a change of usage much later on, the clock and gable being the giveaway I think. From illustrations in a long out of print book that has sections on Estate Buildings, I am sure this place is shown complete with original roofing and in use in its original role as an estate office cum manager's habitation. Many of these estate clocks - there for the benefit of the workers - struck the hours and halves by means of an external bell.Neither the illustrations in my book nor Mockingbird's telling photographs indicate that there was an external bell here. Obviously the title of the book will remain anonymous for all the right reasons as I am pretty sure the illustrations therein are of Mockingbird's striking find.


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 17, 2014)

*Good stuff fella!! *


----------



## Old No.13 (Mar 17, 2014)

Stunning shots, what a beautiful place.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the information Dirus and cheers everyone for leaving such nice feedback, it was certainly worth re shooting again


----------



## froggie25 (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks like a lovely place.... Any hints am i locate to it?


----------



## krela (Mar 18, 2014)

froggie25 said:


> Any hints am i locate to it?



No, and asking for them in public is against the forum rules...


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 18, 2014)

Sadly just a message like what Krela said I won't be sharing its location, so don't pm me either an just enjoy the pics, I'm sure people understand


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 18, 2014)

Quote "just goes to show "fake" names do sometimes work, I would say only a handful of people have been here, an that is rather surprising but considering its so well hidden its understandable."

Not just fake names but more to do with the location and the fact that I only ever told one person where it is. Apart from myself I know of 5 other explorers who have been there, yourself included.

Apart from people digging out the old ladies personal photos and rearranging her belongings for their own pleasure, the only change I can see from last year is the absence of the parrot. 

Dirus, I'm happy to confirm or deny your theory on its location if you pm me. And yes, judging by where it is, it probably was an estate managers house originally.


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 19, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Not so much a modernisation more a change of usage much later on, the clock and gable being the giveaway I think. From illustrations in a long out of print book that has sections on Estate Buildings, I am sure this place is shown complete with original roofing and in use in its original role as an estate office cum manager's habitation. Many of these estate clocks - there for the benefit of the workers - struck the hours and halves by means of an external bell.Neither the illustrations in my book nor Mockingbird's telling photographs indicate that there was an external bell here. Obviously the title of the book will remain anonymous for all the right reasons as I am pretty sure the illustrations therein are of Mockingbird's striking find.




I don't recall seeing a bell either.

This was up in one of the out buildings. Any help?


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 19, 2014)

UE-OMJ said:


> I don't recall seeing a bell either.
> 
> This was up in one of the out buildings. Any help?


'

Great, thanks for that - just shows how the mundane can give the all important answer. This notice was and its modern equivalent is still is a legal requirement for 'exhibition' within a workplace premises. The 1961 date on that notice ties in with my data on this place from the book and also knowing history of the Factories Act and subsequent H & S legislation ties this place being 'working' estate buildings until at least the late 60's. Again thanks for that update, it is what makes this Forum so interesting to follow.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Mar 19, 2014)

love this one!


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 19, 2014)

Excellent find and photography these are some of the best kind of explores


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 19, 2014)

I love this little cottage..these old ones are great.thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks again everyone for the comments and appreciation! And input into parts of its history


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 16, 2014)

and yet another very nice report


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 16, 2014)

Great report and pics as usual, thanks for sharing


----------



## brickworx (Jul 16, 2014)

Wow, what an amazing little place....beautiful location..... nice work Mockingbird, great location and great pics.


----------



## Slippy Shogun (Sep 7, 2014)

Really interesting photos, looks like several generations of the same family. The photo of the baby on the fire place was a little eerie. Thanks for showing them.


----------



## urban-dorset (Sep 9, 2014)

Great shots that tell a poignant story. Thank you.


----------

